# 06 Gto Cai



## fright88 (Oct 29, 2006)

Ok so again posting this for a buddy. He has decided he wants to buy a CAI because he needs a filter now anyways. So what are your suggestions?

Should he buy a replacement filter
Buy a K&N Drop in
Or buy a CAI while he is doing it anyways. and if so which one. Thanks


----------



## 04goatgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

Lingenfelter CAI


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

04goatgirl said:


> Lingenfelter CAI


I second that motion.:agree


----------

